

Splitterbug (YC S11) shuts down - pitdesi
http://www.splitterbug.com/

======
schlichtm
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. We just transitioned from Billmonk to Splitterbug. God. Damn.
It

~~~
sean_lynch
Yeah, it sucks :( If there's anything we can do to help transfer your data
back, please let us know.

------
rgarcia
This is disappointing, especially for BillMonk refugees. Abandoned again!

